# tabs vs. glove



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

I use a damascus glove I have not used a tab in a long time but it is about time for a new glove so i thought about trying a tab again. what are some of the good ones out there. I shoot bare bow so i anchor high on my cheek. so one with a metal piece on them is out to uncomfortable.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Take a look at E. Bateman tabs:

http://www.ewbateman.com/


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Bateman tabs are good. Screaming Eagle makes a single thickness tab that is thin cordovan leather.

Cordovan leather is very slick, and makes a good tab. Multiple layers protect your fingers more, but also keep you from feeling the string as much.

You just about have to buy a few and experiment. Be sure and trim away the excess material.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I shoot with a Bateman Stayput tab with cordovan face with finger spacer. Earl Bateman makes the best tabs you can buy as far as I am concerned. I have mine custom made with .065" thick leather on the face. He will make a tab for you with any thickness leather you want and keep it on record so you will always know what you bought the last time you ordered from him so you can be sure to get exactly the same as the last if you ever want a new one. I have two tabs that he made for me 4 years ago that I will probably not wear out for a long time. His son shoots with a tab he made 14 years ago.

http://www.ewbateman.com/

Robert


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*tabs*

the shop i shoot for makes a great calf hair tab with tough felt backing. getlots of useout of them. plus they perform soaking wet same as dry. I will be carring some to sell with me when i travelto shoots like vegas nationals and pittsburg. they sell for $6.


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

*Pak tab*

I went through quite a few tabs years ago & then found the Pak Tab by Saunders. I haven't looked back. It is sold as a kit so you can change the thickness & play with the set up a little. No metal plate. The tab itself is like an impregnated plastic, silicone maybe. Very slick & durable. I've shot the same tab your 10 years. I just replaced the felt filler with a rubber one from my back up.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Tabs vs Glove*

For the most part it is what fits you best in feel and performance, but i would agree with Jorge, Bateman builds a fine tab and will custom fit it to your specs (thick or thin or in between) and can do any finger configuration you would like.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Glove vs. tab? 

If accuracy is the most important issue (and it is, of course), tabs win hands down! 

How many Olympic recurve shooters do you see wearing a glove?  :darkbeer:


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

I actually prefer the use of a damascus glove for all my shooting platforms, whether it be with a trad bow, fita recurve, or with a compound. In conjunction with the glove, I use a finger tab used by surf fishermen/tournament distance caster to protect the index finger from cuts caused by mono or braided line rubbing against the skin. See pics.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

TexasGuy said:


> Glove vs. tab?
> 
> 
> 
> How many Olympic recurve shooters do you see wearing a glove?  :darkbeer:



Michelle Frangilli (sp?) of Italy, I believe, actually experimented using a glove in FITA tournaments. I remember seeing pictures but can't recall the website.


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

I use a damascus glove.thats what i 've been using for the last 18 years.i don't like the way a tab feels.maybe one of these day i'll have to try one again.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

Tabs all the way, I do more practice shooting than torunament, my experience with gloves is that they work fine for shooting but are a pain in the ***** to have on if you want/need to make quick adjustments to the bow (no feel). tabs can either be taken off instantly or just flipped out of the way. I allways want to shoot with the same equipment I practice with. I've never found the perfect tab they all seem to be different (even when you buy 3 of the same model on the same day). I typically need to break a tab in (couple hundred arrows) before it starts performing (conforming) they way I want it to. If you shoot better with a glove then go with it, but for me I'll allways be a tab man.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Target archer her so tab. I like the AF platform tab thplatform plates on Cavalier and others I find to be too small. I like the finger spacer attached to the to the plate it gives me a solid distance distance the nocking point and the anchor point.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

tothepoint said:


> Tabs all the way, I do more practice shooting than torunament, my experience with gloves is that they work fine for shooting but are a pain in the ***** to have on if you want/need to make quick adjustments to the bow (no feel). tabs can either be taken off instantly or just flipped out of the way. I allways want to shoot with the same equipment I practice with. I've never found the perfect tab they all seem to be different (even when you buy 3 of the same model on the same day). I typically need to break a tab in (couple hundred arrows) before it starts performing (conforming) they way I want it to. If you shoot better with a glove then go with it, but for me I'll allways be a tab man.


That's why I like Bateman tabs. I can order three tabs from Earl and tell him I want the leather .065 thick and all of the tabs will be exactly alike.

Robert


----------

